
Ask HN: What Yahoo Pipes replacements are there? - onli
So far I know about nothing that is the same. I saw Huginn, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cantino&#x2F;huginn&#x2F;, and I think that could be used to build something like Pipes, but it is not the same and does not have the feed focus. IFTTT can only do one thing - send you emails when something occurs in a feed. There are a bunch of other projects that look a lot like IFTTT, but that is not what I search for. I looked at zapier, elastic.io - they are app focused, not feed focused.<p>I&#x27;m asking because I thought a lot about how to build something like Yahoo Pipes - yesterday I realized that a pipe it is a graph of blocks where the root is the pipe output, and not that the feed inputs are the roots. Very early alpha code is there.<p>I think the open web needs some kind of infrastructure to manipulate feeds. But I wouldn&#x27;t mind not really building it if there is already something.
======
unholygoat
I would first look at zapier (as mentioned first by robgolding) and IFFT (
[http://ifttt.com/](http://ifttt.com/) ), they can help integrate just about
every service under the sun... if you want to host your own yahoo pipes clone
here are a few:

[http://github.com/cantino/huginn](http://github.com/cantino/huginn)

[http://github.com/ggaughan/pipe2py](http://github.com/ggaughan/pipe2py)

[http://github.com/neyric/pipes2js](http://github.com/neyric/pipes2js)

[https://github.com/olviko/RssPercolator](https://github.com/olviko/RssPercolator)

[http://github.com/superfeedr/superpipes](http://github.com/superfeedr/superpipes)

Here also is a MEGA-LIST (and i wouldn't be using caps nor the word mega if I
didn't mean it) of yahoo pipe replacements.... not my site, not my lists but
clearly this guy did his homework (over 200+ options). [http://meta-
guide.com/integration/alternatives-to-yahoo-pipe...](http://meta-
guide.com/integration/alternatives-to-yahoo-pipes/)

GL

~~~
onli
Thanks! But I went through that list now and found… almost nothing. None of
the links you showed directly is a real pipes clone. In the big list, there is
[https://github.com/fullscale/pypes](https://github.com/fullscale/pypes) and
[https://neyric.github.io/webhookit/docs/index.html](https://neyric.github.io/webhookit/docs/index.html),
which look promising – but are dead.
[https://www.kimonolabs.com/](https://www.kimonolabs.com/) is the one thing
that comes a bit close, that together with zapier could cover a lot. Still not
a direct replacement :/

------
robgolding
Zapier supports RSS for both triggers and actions, so you can combine feeds
together using multiple Zaps.

Also, you can run arbitrary code to manipulate data in any way you like using
the Code app[0].

[0] [https://zapier.com/zapbook/code/](https://zapier.com/zapbook/code/)

~~~
onli
I did not realize that zapier can also create a new feed based on the content.
That is quite powerful, thanks.

